# Kein Geld am Bankautomaten wegen Sicherheits-Chip



## Newsfeed (4 Januar 2010)

Zahlreiche Kunden der Postbank hatten am Wochenende Probleme beim Versuch, mit EMV-Chips ausgestattete EC- und Kreditkarten zum Geldabheben am Automaten zu benutzen. Nach der Ursache wird noch geforscht.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Newsfeed (4 Januar 2010)

*Kein Geld am Bankautomaten wegen Sicherheitschip*

Zahlreiche Kunden der Postbank hatten am Wochenende Probleme beim Versuch, mit EMV-Chips ausgestattete EC- und Kreditkarten zum Geldabheben am Automaten zu benutzen. Nach der Ursache wird noch geforscht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

